# Meatloaf



## Paymaster (Jun 3, 2017)

We have Dinner on the Grounds at my Church tomorrow and I did a smoked meatloaf on the Akorn as my contribution. 2.5 pounds cooked at 250*. I will post up some more pic, of the table of food, tomorrow.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2017)

Good golly, that's a thing of beauty PM!! Makes my mouth water...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 3, 2017)

OMGosh, Paymaster - that is indeed mouth watering!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2017)

I would like some of that one, too.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow.  Absolutely exceptionally extraordinary.  

Thank you for posting.  
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 4, 2017)

Smoked is the only way I cook meatloaf anymore. I don't do the bacon wrap, though. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 4, 2017)

gorgeous meatloaf...  

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 4, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


>




and.... not so gorgeous Meatloaf...   

Ross


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> and.... not so gorgeous Meatloaf...
> 
> Ross





Here are today's pics.























Save
Save​


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2017)

Darn, I missed the feast.  Looks wonderful.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 4, 2017)

What a nice spread, *Paymaster*! Your meatloaf looks like a thing of beefy beauty.


----------



## Addie (Jun 5, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> What a nice spread, *Paymaster*! Your meatloaf looks like a thing of beefy beauty.



I think Paymaster should send one to each of us! Here it is after one a.m. and I want to go out in the kitchen and make one.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 5, 2017)

Delicious table of food...  

I suppose I need to find a church so I can have potluck again...  

Ross


----------



## jennyema (Jun 6, 2017)

Although I do love me some Crystal and Lorettee ...

*Hey, Paymaster*

Do you have a  recipe?  Because I have a Big Green Egg now ...


----------



## CraigC (Jun 8, 2017)

Jenny, if you make a meatloaf, make a "Fatty" at the same time!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 8, 2017)

My wife made up the meat. She used 2 lbs of 80/20 ground beef and a pack of McCormick's meatloaf mix. She used milk, egg,and bread crumbs in the proportions listed on the pack. I did the bacon weave and the smoking. We usually add green bell peppers diced and onion as well but because we ha folks at Church that dislike those, we omitted them.Save​


----------



## goosander (Jun 9, 2017)

*How do you make the bacon stick?*

When I did a bacon wrapped meatloaf I couldn't get the bacon to stay woven stuck to the meatloaf as I moved it.

Are there any tricks for this?


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 9, 2017)

I used to use tooth picks but now I don't. I found that if I make sure tag ends of the bacon are on the bottom, I seldom have a problem. Once it has been in the smoker for an hour or so, the bacon stays put.


----------

